# Mahindra Group



## TabJockey (1 December 2010)

Mahindra is a very large Indian tech/industrial not listed on the asx. Buying a few Australian companies, a guy on the train gave it a good wrap and said it had allot of M/A in the works. Any ideas on how to get some exposure to this company? I found an Indian Equity Fund but they are liquidating.


----------

